# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Nhật ký các chuyến đi >  Thác Bản Giốc mùa nước lên

## pystravel

Chưa mấy khi đi xa khỏi Hà Nội, nghe đứa bạn bè rủ rê, tôi lại đang rảnh nên gật đầu đồng ý lên xem thử con Thác từng được đưa vào bộ phim Tôn Ngộ Không - Tây Du Kí hết sức nổi tiếng xem tận mắt nó như thế nào.

Người ta nói Thác Bản Giốc là một trong những thác nước tự nhiên đẹp nhất Việt Nam, được ví như nàng tiên ngủ giữa núi rừng hoang sơ, là một tuyệt phẩm thiên nhiên mà chỉ những “phượt tử” thật sự “máu me” mới có thể đặt chân tới. Và quả thực chuyến đi đã để lại cho tôi một vết bỏng bô xe máy nhớ đời. Tuy vậy,vết thương ấy là một điểm trừ nhỏ so với cảm giác rất đã đời khi vượt qua các cung đường bụi mù mịt, đá lởm chởm, các công trường xây dựng, đường đất trơn tuột mùa mưa, để đứng trên đường đèo, nghe tiếng thác đổ ầm ầm, tận mắt chứng kiến làn hơi nước bốc lên. Chà! mới "thú" làm sao.






Thác Bản Giốc nằm cách thị xã Cao Bằng 89km, nếu đi từ Hà Nội, phải mất gần 1 ngày, qua những con đèo uốn lượn của Bắc Cạn – Cao Bằng, qua một cung đường đầy bụi đất và đá hộc từ Trùng Khánh mới có thể “diện kiến” nàng tiên kiều diễm này. 



Tuy nhiên, nếu đến nơi rồi bạn sẽ không phải hối tiếc bởi dòng thác trắng xóa, khung cảnh thanh bình, nên thơ với ruộng đồng xanh mướt, dòng sông uốn lượn chảy quanh....



PYS Travel - Giải pháp du lịch cho giới trẻ - Hồ Ba Bể - Thác Bản Giốc mùa nước lên

----------

